# Solved: Web Sites not Loading Properly



## BanjoWyatt

I'm using a fairly new 32 bit Toshiba, so it's not the computer, but I'm having issues with web pages not loading correctly. It happens 80% of the time when I use Google Chrome, and less than 5% of the time when I use IE. I am running Windows 8, and I have tried everything. I have cleared the history, cache, removed the Webroot anti-Virus from Google because that's about when it started happening when I included Webroot on Chrome. I even removed Chrome from my hard drive and re-installed it twice! and it works fine for a day or two and it starts doing it again. Every time I go to a site I have to hit the reload or refresh button, sometimes I have to do 2 or 3 times, and it's gotten really old. I went to "Tools" then "Encoding" and Auto-Detect is checked and then selected is (ISO-8859-1). I have tried to contact Google but can't. Can anyone here please help me? This is driving me nuts! Thank you in advance.

Respectfully,
Banjo


----------



## Rollin_Again

Search Google on how to adjust your Router MTU settings (maximum transmission units) to see if that makes any difference.



Rollin


----------



## BanjoWyatt

Thank you Rollin, I have some PC skills but I'm not that advanced. I have an AT&T U-verse router, is that something that I can get them to come out and do? Thank you for your help, it is very much appreciated.

Respectfully,
Banjo


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. What anti virus and firewall are you NOW using please

2. I strongly suspect your problem is connected to your earlier topic
http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/1114300-removal-anti-virus-program.html



> Ever since I installed Webroot, every page and site I click onto I have to hit reload/refresh 2,3 sometimes 4 times. I have tried everything to fix this too. I have cleared my cache, cache, history, I have even changed my encoding to Western ISO-8859-1, I tried Unicode too, but nothing has helped. It happens when I use Google Chrome, but wasn't happening on IE, but it's happening on there now sometimes too.


WEBROOT AV
You should remove it by their proper Webroot removal tool. If you try to uninstall itby add/remove program, it doesn't remove it completely, because some of security registry entries might be still remains, which can create problem in installing, upgrading or in installation of other security products. If you don't use removal tool you might face the problem like: Computer freezing, Unable to connect to internet, computer speed slow and also might get some installation error.

3. The correct uninstall of webroot was dealt with on post 2 of your previous topic but I am unsure as to if you actually proceeded with this.


----------



## BanjoWyatt

I never removed webroot, I still use it because I was told that windows 8 defender was just the essentials and I should continue with Webroot. So I still have that.

Banjo


----------



## Macboatmaster

It - the information regarding it only providing baseline protection - was widely misquoted
What was actually said was this



> Microsoft released its own anti-virus program Security Essentials back in 2009 and it even started bundling with Windows. Since then, Microsoft is constantly updating the malware engine and the definitions. But some Anti-virus test results, case studies put Security Essentials to the bottom of the post. Holly Stewart, senior program manager of the Microsoft Malware Protection Center, told Dennis Technology Labs that Microsoft made a decision to switch to what it calls a "baseline strategy".
> 
> It started focusing on protecting their customers instead of making Security Essentials score better in competitive tests. Microsoft is "doing everything we can to protect against real threats" and even passing their own data on threats to other antivirus vendors as well.
> 
> She said that shouldn't be seen as Microsoft leaving customers unprotected, claiming the company is merely focusing on the most serious threats.
> 
> "Baseline does not equal bad," she said. "We provide a high-quality, high-performing service to our customers and if they choose not to buy [antivirus] on Windows 8… we want to get those people protected."


Here is the full article and update
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/securit...signed-to-be-bottom-of-the-antivirus-rankings

Please be assured that it is thought in many quarters that Windows Defender - which is the updated product for Windows 8 is perfectly adequate and INDEED produces none of the problems that some of the third party anti-virus products do on 8.

Of course that said any anti-virus can be tested to breaking point with careless browsing.


----------



## BanjoWyatt

Hi Macboatmaster,
Wow, that is a big difference. So, what I am wondering now is, should I permanently remove Webroot from my laptop, and if so, how do I know that Microsoft is indeed protecting me i.e running scans, firewall?


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well I would certainly try it and see if I am right and the webpages then open OK


----------



## BanjoWyatt

I will give it a try Macboatmaster. Thank you very much for your assistance.

Banjo


----------



## BanjoWyatt

Macboat,

I permanently deleted Webroot and turned Windows defender on, my pages loaded fine for about 10 minutes and now they're doing the same old thing. Sometimes it seems to even load an older version of the page e.g my online college sign-on page for example, but usually it's just a mess. My Yahoo page and my mail pages won't even load right, I'm about over it. Any other idea's I can try, that you may know of? Thank you very much for the assistance you have provided thus far though. I really do appreciate the help. Thank you.

Wayne


----------



## TerryNet

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## BanjoWyatt

Thank you TerryNet,
I'm going to try that as soon as I back up all my files, which I am doing now. Thank you.

Wayne


----------



## BanjoWyatt

TerryNet,
I was leaving to go buy a 16GB flash drive to back up my files (because when I tried I was given a message that said I needed a 16, because my 8GB wouldn't work), when I fell in my driveway and broke my left arm badly in two places, so I never made it to get the flash drive. Can you please tell me what exactly is a "Stack Repair?" And is this going to reset my memory? Should I have to back up my hard drive before I do it? Thank you sir.

Banjo


----------



## TerryNet

Oh, Wayne, I'm sorry to hear about your fall and breaks. 

Anything can happen at any time so your data should be backed up. But not because of the stack repairs. They only impact networking stuff, and to my knowledge have never caused any problem of any kind. They do not reset memory and do nothing to the hard drive.


----------



## BanjoWyatt

Hi Terry, Thank you very much for everything, I truly hope this fixes it. I really appreciate your concerns and your help. Thanks again. 

Wayne


----------



## Macboatmaster

Sorry to hear about the accident - hope the fractures heal OK
We will wait to hear from you as to how the connection is after the recommends from my good colleague *TerryNet*


----------



## BanjoWyatt

Hey guys,

First of all thank you both for the get well wishes as it were, and my problem is now solved. I did everything that was said to me and apparently something worked! I cannot thank you all enough. Thank you very much. Now on to my next problem, my scanner will not work, but I think I have to make a new post in the correct category. Missing driver it says. Anyway, Thanks again!

Best Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.


----------

